# Beman Arrows?



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I have seen a lot arrows post but not to many people have mentioned Beman Arrows. What are your thoughts on Beman arrows compared to other arrows on the market?


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Im loving them right now. Switched from the FMJs to the beman speeds. Great arrow. I like that they are us made too. most eastons are over seas


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I have been shooting Beman Hunter 340's with no issues. I just bought 9 more on AT for my sons bow.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I used to shoot the Easton Axis but when they bought Beaman they changed them to the Beaman Bone Collectors. I bought a dozen of them last year and I'm pretty happy with them. Solid arrow


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

kneedeep said:


> I used to shoot the Easton Axis but when they bought Beaman they changed them to the Beaman Bone Collectors. I bought a dozen of them last year and I'm pretty happy with them. Solid arrow


They've owned Beman for as long as I can remember. 

I've used the ICS's in the past and have been pleased. Just not my 'go to' brand for no other reason than I've had success with other brands and had no reason to switch.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Most Carbons are made outside the US. Yet Aluminum as made in the US so to state Eastons are made outside is only for some of their Carbons since Bemans are owned by Easton Archery again only some are. But I have gone back to Aluminum just to spend my $ on American Made Products might help with job creation...

Newaygo1


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Michihunter said:


> They've owned Beman for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I've used the ICS's in the past and have been pleased. Just not my 'go to' brand for no other reason than I've had success with other brands and had no reason to switch.


Don't remember exact date but Easton bought Beman a while back. They haven't always been owned by Easton.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

mathewshooter said:


> Don't remember exact date but Easton bought Beman a while back. They haven't always been owned by Easton.


You're right that Beman wasn't always with Easton. I iknow they were a French owned company but I thought Easton purchased them in the late 80's.
I threw the question out there on AT and it appears as though it may have been the mid 90's. Either way its been a long time.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Michihunter said:


> You're right that Beman wasn't always with Easton. I iknow they were a French owned company but I thought Easton purchased them in the late 80's.
> I threw the question out there on AT and it appears as though it may have been the mid 90's. Either way its been a long time.


Yes it has. I guess I'm dating myself a bit by remembering the sale of Beman. It didn't seem like that long ago to me.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

......I'm thinking it was in the mid to late 1990's.


----------

